# web.xml display-name anhand Property



## Upriser (15. Nov 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe folgendes Problem zu lösen. Meine Applikation kann in zwei verschiedenen Modi gebuildet werden. VBC und VU. Den Build mache ich mit einem Ant Skript. Je nachdem ob VBC oder VU speichere ich den String in ein Property File (application.properties).
Nun wenn ich VBC auswähle soll im web.xml der display-name auf VBC und bei VU auf VU gesetzt werden.

Nun meine Frage. Wie kann ich im web.xml File auf den Namen VBC oder VU zugreifen?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Gruss


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (17. Nov 2010)

Meines Wissens nach funktioniert das nicht so, wie du das möchtest.

Aber versuch doch mit Hilfe von ANT das xml zu verändern, da entscheidet sich ja, ob es "hopp" oder "topp" ist. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob ANT das auch kann. Denn ich habe ehrlich noch nicht mit ANT gearbeitet.


----------



## maki (17. Nov 2010)

> Nun meine Frage. Wie kann ich im web.xml File auf den Namen VBC oder VU zugreifen?


IMHO gar nicht, ist aber auch nicht notwendig, da der Copy Task filtering unterstützt.


----------



## Upriser (17. Nov 2010)

Nur stellt sich nun die Frage, die Verzeichnis Struktur sollte je nach Modus auch angepasst werden.

Also im VBC Modus:


```
deploy
 -vbc.ear
  -vbc.war
   -WEB-INF
    -web.xml
```

Und im web.xml File 

[XML]<description>VBC Web-Container</description>
<display-name>vbc.war</display-name>[/XML]

Im VU Modus:


```
deploy
 -vu.ear
  -vu.war
   -WEB-INF
    -web.xml
```

[XML]<description>VU Web-Container</description>
<display-name>vu.war</display-name>[/XML]

Ist das irgendwie Möglich ohne zwei Verzeichnisstrukturen oder web.xml Files zu erstellen?


----------

